# What exactly is a chicken leg quarter?



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

I have been reading the menus of everyone and lots of you are feeding chicken leg quarters. I am wondering what that is? Can I feed chicken backs? Is there enough meat on them? Is this a good thing to start with? What other chicken parts are good to start with?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Leg quarters are the leg and thigh attached. Backs are bony so I would add some meat along with it. Necks are bony too so meat should be added. you could feed breast, around here it is pricey.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Or simply buy whole chickens and cut them up. Any part of a chicken is good to feed raw.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I like pictures







Here is a box of quarters
Leg quarters are easy to feed and often more inexpensive than other cuts of meat, or chicken in general. But like Tracy said you could always do the butchering yourself


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Psst! Eve-Lynn,







if you can't find quarters easily, Costco sells thighs and drumsticks. Mix and match and you have the same thing!


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks guys. This RAW thing is all new to me since up until now we were feeding patties. Finally convinced my hubby that maybe we could do chicken parts and stuff instead. I have Give Your Dog a Bone by Dr. Ian Billinghurst and Raw Meaty Bones by Tom Lonsdale coming this week in the mail so that I can be sure that we feed him everything he needs.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

So do I want to buy skinless thighs or with the skin on? Do I take the skin off the drumsticks?


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't remove the skin from chicken. There's no need to do so unless you suspect your dog has some issue that requires a reduced-fat diet.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

If you're thinking of the skinless thighs at my favorite warehouse store, they're also boneless. (check the label!) 

We like bones!









I'll toss those in when I want to give more MM. But otherwise, as Tracy says, I give the chicken skin and all.


----------



## thor wgsd (Jun 18, 2008)

I also find that whole chickens are great. A 2.4 kilo chicken with incestines have everything I need for 2 days. I don't have a big freezer so I buy that a couple of times a week and then I give other things the remaining days.

My main source of food though is what they here call the "puchero" of chicken. It's the part left over when they cut it up to sell the quarters/breasts etc. It's basically backs but with a good amount of meat and it's 1/6 the price of any other chicken part!


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

I am having a heck of a time finding a meat distributor so it looks like I will be buying from the supermarket. Anything to avoid with supermarket meat?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://reddeerdirectory.com/meatproc.htm Check out this link and call to see who they distribute to, then you can order from who they sell to. I get my turkey necks this way. You could also ask if they do a dog food grind. A processor 30 mins. from me make a great beef heart/tongue grind for dogs at only $1 a lb.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks onyx'girl. Right now we are using patties but are going to transition to feeding chicken in the next couple of weeks. I have been on a ton of websites but didn't look there. Thanks again.


----------

